# Libellenlarven - Futter?



## Dachfrosch (28. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mindestens zwei Libellenlarven in meinem Teichleich - sonst nur winzige Kleinstinsekten und jede Menge __ Schnecken. Werden die Libellenlarven da nicht verhungern? Oder fressen sie Schnecken? :shock 
Muss ich die Kleinen füttern? Und wenn ja: womit?


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarven - Futter?*

Hallo Suni,

ich hab in der kleinen Badewanne jedes Jahr Libellenlarven und hab die noch nie gefüttert - und das, obwohl auch noch __ Wasserschlauch darin wohnt. Ob sie die __ Schnecken, die sich immer gut vermehren, dezimieren, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Dachfrosch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarven - Futter?*

dann bin ich ja beruhigt! Hab von einem Aquarianer gehört, dass die Larven sogar kleine Fische fressen und deswegen hab ich angenommen, dass sie großen Hunger haben


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarven - Futter?*

Hallo Suni,

das gilt eigentlich eher für die Larven des Gelbrandkäfers. Und wenn für Libellenlarven, dann sicher nur für die ganz großen Arten.


----------



## Dachfrosch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarven - Futter?*

ich hab aber zwei, von denen ich annehme, dass sie __ Großlibellen werden. Zumindest haben sie keinen Schwanz!


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarven - Futter?*

Servus Suni

Ich füttere diese Großlibellenlarven nicht.

Habe aber das Gefühl, die werden immer größer ...
 

Denke das in jedem Teich genug Futter angeboten wird ...

Und Ja ... die gehen auch an Kranke, Alte und junge Fische ... 
Alles was nicht schnell genug ist ... so ist die Natur ...


----------



## Dachfrosch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarven - Futter?*

auch in einem Miniteich? Es ist nur ein halbes Fass mit vielleicht 120 Litern


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarven - Futter?*

Also meine Wanne hat auch nur 100 Liter oder so und da sind schon Plattlauchlibellen rausgekrochen. Garantiert fischfrei!


----------



## Dachfrosch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Libellenlarven - Futter?*

ich lass mich mal überraschen. Wenn hier statt zwei notorisch hungrigen Katzen mal zwei Libellenlarven nach Futter betteln, frag ich euch noch mal


----------

